# Verbindung zwischen Siemens Field PG und TP177B herstellen



## king_of_drums (9 August 2007)

Hallo !!!

Ich möchte mit meinem Field PG eine Verbindung zum TP177B über MPI herstellen. Wie muss ich nun die Verbindung im TP und in WinCC einstellen.

Folgende Parameter habe ich derzeit eingestellt.

PG Schnittstelle
============
Zugangspunkt: MPI (WINCC) -> CP5611(PROFIBUS)
PG ist Master im BUS
Adresse 2
Timeout 1s
Geschw.: 1,5Mbit/s
Höchste Adresse: 126

WINCC
=====
Kommunikationstreiber S7 300/400
Baudrate Bediengerät 187500
Adresse 10
Einziger MAster im Bus
Netzerk DP
Höchste Adress 126
Anzahl der Master 2
Steuerung Adresse 2
Steckplatz 0
Baugruppenträger 0

Einstellungen Transfer in WinCC:
========================
Modus MPI/DP
Stationsadresse 0
Transfer in Flash
Delta Transfer Aus
Kennwortliste überschreiben
Rezepturdaten überschreiben

TP177B
======
Channel 2: MPI/Profibus
Enable Control
Remote Control
Panel is the only Master
Timeout 1s
Rate 187,5kbit/s
Highest Station 126


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2007)

MPI vergessen und Ethernet verwenden! 

Ein Tip: Du mußt das IP addresse auf den panel einstellen, und das passiert in Windows Control Panel - Network - Onboard LAN ethernet driver - properties. Um das IP address einzustellen ist es eine große Hilfe einer USB Maus anzuschliessen.


----------



## RaiKa (9 August 2007)

Hallo,

auf alle Fälle muß die Geschwindigkeit und das Profil überall gleich eingestellt sein.
Das PG hat normalerweise die Adresse "0".
Für den Transfer muß die Zieladresse (TP) eingestellt werden, die das TP zur zeit hat. Diese kann sich von der projektierten Adresse des TP unterscheiden.
Erst nach dem Transfer hat das TP dann die projektierte Adresse.

Gruß
raika


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 August 2007)

king_of_drums schrieb:


> WINCC
> =====
> Einziger MAster im Bus
> 
> ...


 
Es kann nur einen einzigen Master geben. Hat man mehrere Master gibt es keinen einzigen mehr ...


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2007)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, was "only master on the bus" wirklich bedeutet.
Es ist vielleicht für den Anschluß von PC zu Panel und S7 irrelevant.
Ich habe nie ein Unterschied gesehen, indem ich diesen Parameter änderte.

Ich denke, daß es nur bedeutet, daß die Station nicht das auf das Token wartet, wenn die andere stationen auf dem Bus nur passive sind.

Ich empfehle noch, MPI zu ignorieren und direkt für Ethernet zu gehen. 
Aber, wenn du auf MPI bestehst, dann habe ich mindestens diese dinge bemerkt:

PC ist auf 1.5M eingestellt, die andere auf 187.5k.

In WinCC is für SPS Steckplatz 0 eingestellt, es kann nur 2 oder grösseres sein.

Und, im "normalfall" sind die MPI adressen PG=0, HMI=1, S7=2.
Du hast folgendes eingestellt: PG=2, HMI=?, S7=10
Es ist vielleich kein Problem, aber warum weg vom das "normale" gehen


----------

